# another table saw ??? Delta 36-650



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

what do you know about this model, I know it is a contractor type, but when was it made, and what would you pay for it? it is listed as 385 which seems really high to me. it does look like it is in really good condition. 
http://chambana.craigslist.org/tls/2783791883.html

and yocalif don't waste your time looking at other stuff on cl in my area:icon_smile:, I doubt it is worth what they want, but I also doubt they would take what I can afford.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sold new in the $600 range 6-10 years ago. Looks to be in nice shape. $385 is a little high, but is a basic full size Delta Asian import contractor saw. Fence is functional, and the Delta T2, Biesemeyer, and Unifence would bolt right on if you ever want to upgrade. It was the predecessor to the 36-979, 36-980, their most recent contractor saw, which I believe has been discontinued.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for the info....so what do think it is worth today?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a similar saw. Mine has cast iron wing to the left of the blade. Also has a Biesemeyer fence which will handle up to 36" to right of blade. Paid $700 about 10 years ago, brand new.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

tito5 said:


> thanks for the info....so what do think it is worth today?


Looks to be in nice shape, has a mobile base, extra insert, manual, guard, miter gauge. It always nice if you can walk away with a steal like those we frequently read about thanks to the wonders of the internet, but not all deals are like that.... I'd think $325-$350 is pretty fair....might even be worth $375 if it runs great, and calls your name. If that's more than you can spend, offer what you can, and just level with him...they can say "yeh" or "neh".


----------

